# New Gable Patio Roof



## DIYguy12 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm preparing to redo the front facade of our house. My plan is to do a Gable roof to cover the patio. Here's a rough sketch (columns not shown on purpose):







To save time/money, I'm considering not having the ridge of this new gable roof connect all the way back to the existing roof. The idea being that the patio's roof is just a facade anyways. Here is the concept:






Aesthetically, I know that this is not ideal. However, that perspective of the house (the left side, as viewed from the street) is hidden by trees.

I'm wondering if this method would be a good idea, or something that has inherit problems.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## joecaption (Jan 31, 2011)

Will it work the way you have drawn it, yes will someone that gives a darn about there work and will give you a written warrenty for 5 years againt leakage, yes. There's a lot of places if this is done wrong will leak so get a real pro to do the roof tie in's.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 31, 2011)

When you consider the cost of finishing the gable facing the house, it will be cheaper to do the valley set onto the roof and do it right. Most contractors will just say no. The first snow fall will give snow piled up higher than the flashing and no end to problems.
Once you see how easy it is to build the valley set back on the roof you will wonder what you were thinking. Your picture shows triangle between the two roofs at the back, it wants to be big enough to give you at least a 4 in 12 pitch from the gable to the gutter. If you apply that to behind the big gable, Your 3 or 4 ft high at the top and then you still need to slope it up to the gable. This will be more work than if you do it properly.


----------



## DIYguy12 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounding like it will be easier and much more reliable if we do it the proper way. Thanks guys, very helpful.


----------

